# Brain lesion?



## shamss (May 5, 2003)

Help!

Two days ago, one of my cats (Juju) started wobbling and falling down. Brought Juju to the vet and vet said he might have a brain lesion or a nerve problem that is causing him to lose coordination. Vet is helping to get appointment to see cat specialist at local University. Now he's just lying down on his side, although he can kick and move all his feet he just can't get up or even sit. He's eating just fine but seems extremely frustrated and angry that he just cannot get up. Has anyone come accross anything like this? Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

That is awful. I hope they figure it out and please let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## shamss (May 5, 2003)

Thanks chinkchink and Bengalsownme for the kind thoughts.

The vets at the university did extensive testing yesterday and they believe that Juju has some swelling in his spinal column just below his head/neck. They've put him in the ICU at the vet hospital.

My wife and I went to visit him last night and there seems to be some improvement. When they tested him at first, I could see that there was a delayed reaction when they pinched his limbs. It would take about 5 seconds before he reacted to the pinch. Last night he pulled his leg immediately when we touched it.

The doctors are not that optimistic but I guess that their way of not giving us any false hope. We will have to wait until tomorrow to see whether the improvements are real.

I'd like to record my heartfelt thanks to Dr. Sylvia of Mayo Vet Clinic (USJ) and Dr. Nuraiza Cheng, Dr. Nor-Alimah, Dr. Yew and the other doctors whose names I didn't get at Universiti Putra Malaysia.


----------

